# confused with voltages



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

why is it that when i check my bios settings, my CPU voltage is only at 1.25 but when i check it at CPU-Z its a t 1.416.. here are some screen shot of my bios and the CPU-Z... 


















































here's what i get on full load









any thoughts?


----------



## Gun Jam (Oct 29, 2010)

could be because only when windows begins to initialize the turbo ratio is started and ramps up to the rate of the defined multiplier at this point. Thats why a bad OC will usually still load bios but eat it when it goes to load windows.

The above is good guess I dont know for sure.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Also, readings with software are nowhere near as accurate as in BIOS.

If you are that curious pull out a multimeter and monitor it.

As long as the readings don't fluctuate a ton it is nothing to be worried about.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Laxer said:


> Also, readings with software are nowhere near as accurate as in BIOS.
> 
> If you are that curious pull out a multimeter and monitor it.
> 
> As long as the readings don't fluctuate a ton it is nothing to be worried about.


then the true voltage is shown in the bios? can i still crank and shoot for 4.5,4.6,4.7 or more and raise the 1.250 that is shown in the bios?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

At that point it more depends on the amperage then the voltage....

As voltage goes up the current(A) must also go up...

If your PSU cannot supply the correct amount of Amperage the voltage will not respond as it should...

If you are looking into heavy overclocking I suggest you ask some of the enthusiasts at: Overclock.net - An Overclocking Community


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks for the info, yes i am into some slight heavy overclocking like 4.5 or 4.7 but not likely 5.0.. btw do you think that the HWmonitor and cpu-z are misreading my voltages?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

They are known to be off... (20% or so)

If you are into overclocking buy a multi-meter....

Amazon: Amazon.com: Multimeters

Some of them are very cheap and will give you a very accurate reading of not only voltage but amps and resistance.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

too bad i dont have the dough here at the moment for this is a newly bought system and all my money got burnt with it lol... i could try using the AI suite and check the voltages in the OS. i hope it'll work


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

They are well worth the $20...

Amazon.com: Equus 3320 Auto-Ranging Digital Multimeter: Automotive

Just hold off for a week if you can...

Overclocking the system may put too much stress on it and may be doing more harm then good.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

alright i understand... how do i use that?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

It has two probes (red and black) positive and negative.

Depending on what you are measuring you will either put it in series or parallel with the circuit...

I can provide you a link later if needed.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

alright thanks! i figure out that the monitors on the OS are misreading the voltage... my stock voltage is at 1.185 and i've added an offset of 0.075 @ 4.4ghz which will yield to 1.26 and it did show on the bios.. but in the hwmonitor and CPU-Z it shows 1.40/41. i therefore conclude that its only a misreading... any thoughts or am i mistaken?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

can I just add that if your cpu is running at say 1.18v when the cpu is doing something intensive it needs more power so the voltage will increase.

With my overclocked syste my voltage is at 1.218v the voltage can go down from this but it will not go past this.


----------

